# Phragmipedium Fritz Schomburg



## cpmaniac (Sep 3, 2019)

This came from Orchids Ltd. a couple years ago and it's the third blooming. The cross was made with a tetrapoid Phrag. besseae. Now I see they report the Phrag. kovachii used was 4n as well.





Cheers,
Paul


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Sep 3, 2019)

Really pretty. How big is the plant?


----------



## tomkalina (Sep 3, 2019)

Beautiful! Jerry and Jason have some great breeding stock.


----------



## abax (Sep 3, 2019)

Excellent and very beautiful. Hey, no horns on the petals and no
dorsal deformity...hooray!


----------



## grubea (Sep 6, 2019)

Very nice!


----------



## e-spice (Sep 6, 2019)

Super nice.


----------



## southernbelle (Sep 7, 2019)

cpmaniac said:


> This came from Orchids Ltd. a couple years ago and it's the third blooming. The cross was made with a tetrapoid Phrag. besseae. Now I see they report the Phrag. kovachii used was 4n as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Paul, I have a Phrag. 'Fritz Schomberg' 3N that was a small seedling given to me by Jerry when I was out visiting Orchids Ltd. last summer. My tag says (kovachii 'Terminator' x besseae 'Rob's Choice' AM/AOS (OL 12-204). So they do have different ones, obviously. Mine is not the one using kovachii 'Tessoro Morado' 4N that is on the website currently. Yours is beautiful!! Mine is in bud (first bloom) and I'm waiting patiently for it to open. Seeing this one excites me even more!! Good job!


----------



## cpmaniac (Sep 7, 2019)

Thanks to everyone for the kind comments...

The label for my plant reads "(besseae 'Rob's Choice' 4N AM/AOS x kovachii 'Tesoro Morado' AM/AOS)". The new cross listing mentions the 'Tesoro Morado' is 4N, so maybe the hybrid is a tetraploid as well. That's pure speculation on my part, of course. It was described as triploid when I bought it a couple years ago. This is the third blooming.


----------



## monocotman (Sep 8, 2019)

The growth rates of my seedlings of the two different crosses of Fritz Schomburg made with the different kovachii clones also confirm that there are ploidy differences.
The first photo is a Fritz made with kovachii terminator and besseae robs choice. It is very vigorous, as you would expect a triplod to be.
It should flower again this autumn.
The next are two clones of Fritz made with kovachii Tesoro morado and besseae robs choice. They are both on their third growth and are just approaching flowering size. It’s about the same growth rate as another confirmed tetraploid phragmipedium, a Jason Fischer.
The best that can be said about the growth rate is ‘slow but sure’. 
As we all know, most of the fun in growing orchids is in growing the plants!
David


----------



## terryros (Sep 8, 2019)

I think I am remembering Jerry tell me that he thinks ‘Tesoro Morado’ could be a tetraploid, because of the leaf appearance and how long the flower lasts, but they have not actually counted the chromosomes.


----------



## cpmaniac (Sep 8, 2019)

monocotman said:


> The growth rates of my seedlings of the two different crosses of Fritz Schomburg made with the different kovachii clones also confirm that there are ploidy differences.
> The first photo is a Fritz made with kovachii terminator and besseae robs choice. It is very vigorous, as you would expect a triplod to be.
> It should flower again this autumn.
> The next are two clones of Fritz made with kovachii Tesoro morado and besseae robs choice. They are both on their third growth and are just approaching flowering size. It’s about the same growth rate as another confirmed tetraploid phragmipedium, a Jason Fischer.
> ...



Thanks for sharing that, David. The plant I shared has three growths, and has bloomed on each. It's OL 11-163. It would be interesting to get chromosome counts to verify what we are speculating.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 9, 2019)

Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## cpmaniac (Sep 20, 2019)

Just for fun took a photo of plant outdoors against a dark background (2nd flower):


----------



## monocotman (Sep 21, 2019)

Very nice! Perfect shape and good colour. When it’s done flowering I’d be tempted to repot it and drop the plant down deeper into the compost. Let some of those roots from the base of the newest growth start to grow!


----------



## Teresa Koncolor (Sep 21, 2019)

cpmaniac said:


> Just for fun took a photo of plant outdoors against a dark background (2nd flower):


That showed the colors perfectly. The white is white


----------



## NYEric (Sep 23, 2019)

Time for more pot! At our house we cut and overlap 2 pots to extend the height, instead of repotting.


----------



## blondie (Oct 5, 2019)

Nice shape stunning colour


----------



## Duck Slipper (Oct 5, 2019)

NYEric said:


> Time for more pot! At our house we cut and overlap 2 pots to extend the height, instead of repotting.


NYEric—Interesting idea! What type of pot are you using. When I repot it is because the potting medium is breaking down.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 14, 2019)

It depends what we have, if it's cheap pots of the same type we overlap them to keep the media from falling out. It's almost a necessary evil with stolonous Phrags


----------



## Tintin (Apr 3, 2022)

cpmaniac said:


> Just for fun took a photo of plant outdoors against a dark background (2nd flower):


I am wondering about the base roots that are exposed in the air. Shouldn't they be covered under the media?


----------



## NYEric (Apr 4, 2022)

Tintin said:


> I am wondering about the base roots that are exposed in the air. Shouldn't they be covered under the media?


Look up.


----------



## terryros (Apr 5, 2022)

Here is a current bloom from my plant of (besseae 'Rob's Choice' x kovachii 'Tessoro Morado') OL 11-163 cross. This is it's fifth flowering. The largest bloom has been 12.0 cm. The shape and substance are great and the flowers last weeks so I end up with two flowers blooming at a time for much of the time. The coloration is more coral pink as I think the photo shows.


----------

